# Warning about Scamming



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Just foiled a scammer ringing to tell me the internet has something urgently wrong with it. She wanted me to log into my computer as a matter of urgency. Got very annoyed when I wouldn't. Alarm bells started ringing! I rang off and reported to internet provider.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2018)

There _is_ something urgently wrong with the internet. It's called Twitter.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Judith said:


> Just foiled a scammer ringing to tell me the internet has something urgently wrong with it. She wanted me to log into my computer as a matter of urgency. Got very annoyed when I wouldn't. Alarm bells started ringing! I rang off and reported to internet provider.


I recently bought a referee flute, as soon as they start speaking, blow as loud as you can, problem solved.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Another wheeze to try if one has the patience is, if they ask for you by name, put on a weird voice and say "I'm not Dr Johnson [for the sake of example] today. Today I'm Nigel [or whatever you want]. But I'll be Dr Johnson again tomorrow."

Etc, etc.

Proven to get rid of cold callers.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Pugg said:


> I recently bought a referee flute, as soon as they start speaking, blow as loud as you can, problem solved.


I have an air horn by the phone for that purpose.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Annoys me that these unscrupulous tossers have nothing worthwhile to do.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

elgars ghost said:


> Annoys me that these unscrupulous tossers have nothing worthwhile to do.


If they can hack 1 computer a day and the poor owner is coughing money up, they are satisfied. 
I agree though, they are sick, just as bad as internet bullies / stalkers.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

dogen said:


> There _is_ something urgently wrong with the internet. It's called Twitter.


aahhh i dont know... i like twitter, i have 98 people following me. and when i signed up 4 girls wanted to date me all at once. but the most important think is that i follow Danielle de Niese and she "liked" a tweet i made


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

wkasimer said:


> I have an air horn by the phone for that purpose.


My Aunt Dinah did that,( blowing the horn) became a hit.


----------



## David OByrne (Dec 1, 2016)

Judith said:


> Just foiled a scammer ringing to tell me the internet has something urgently wrong with it. She wanted me to log into my computer as a matter of urgency. Got very annoyed when I wouldn't. Alarm bells started ringing! I rang off and reported to internet provider.


You should have logged into a protected virtual machine, given them access and unleashed a virus on them (which wouldn't damage your computer but freak THEM out)


----------

